# Let's hear it for PWM!



## MARC Rider (Feb 28, 2019)

So I'm sitting in the Portland Maine Airport (PWM) waiting for the participants on my ski trip, who are flying in today.  Normally, you wait for arrivals near the baggage claim, where a big escalator brings down the arriving passengers.  But for some reason, whoever runs PWM decided to do a major renovation project in the middle of the winter.  So for now, arriving pax have to go and walk outside for a while to get to the baggage claim.  Did I mention that it's 15 degrees (F) outside?

Well at least the flight's on time, which is better than the couple sitting next to me whose flight to Tampa is 6 hours late.  It's not just Amtrak that has delays.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 28, 2019)

MARC Rider said:


> So for now, arriving pax have to go and walk outside for a while to get to the baggage claim.  Did I mention that it's 15 degrees (F) outside?


At Burbank-Hollywood Airport (BUR), one of the baggage claim areas _is_ outside.

But it never gets _quite_ that cold there!


----------

